# Welche Klasse für Solospieler?



## Oimel (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt einen lvl 19 Zauberer und eine lvl 14 Assassine. Da ich beruflich stark eingebunden bin, muß ich leider immer mal zwischendurch leveln und habe wenig Zeit zur Gruppensuche. Das gleiche wird später im PvP passieren, darum suche ich eine Klasse die man hinterher auch mal Solo spielen kann. Die Assa ist dafür eigentlich schon gut, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das diese im Flugkampf eine Rolle spielen wird aufgrund der fehlenden Range Kampfkraft. 

Ich weiß, es ist ein Gruppenspiel, aber manchmal kann man es nicht steuern. Was ratet ihr? 

Grüsse


----------



## Eryas (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde dir zum Jäger raten.
Sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE ist er im Endgame schon ziemlich gut.
Was das lvln angeht: bis lvl16 spielt er sich ziemlich schwer, dann kommen bessere Skills dazu und es wird immer besser.
Er kann Elite-Mobs "zu Tode kiten" und kommt auch im PvP gegen jede Klasse an.
Einziges Problem: Man muss das Kiten und am Besten auch den Jumpshot beherrschen.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Tikume (24. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage ist ob man in Aion solo unbedingt so glücklich wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimel (24. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob man in Aion solo unbedingt so glücklich wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In welchem Onlinegame ist das schon optimal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (24. Oktober 2009)

Oimel schrieb:


> In welchem Onlinegame ist das schon optimal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sie wollte wohl darauf hinaus das Aion in vergleich zu wow oder Age of conan eben nicht so einfach 99% solo machbar ist.

Im Pve gibts viele gruppenquest, Im PvP hat man kaum 1on1 situationen, es ist also in vergleich zu wow wo du pvp sowie leveln bis 80 auch ohne probleme solo machen kannst schon eher nen gruppenspiel.


----------



## xerkxes (25. Oktober 2009)

Jäger, Zauberer, Beschwörer

Damit bekommst du solo alles down was cc-anfällig und Melee ist und du hast im PVP auch gute Karten. Kleriker geht noch solang der Schaden von Monstern nicht zu hart ist. Außerdem ist man als Heiler gern gesehen. Assassine soll auf 50 auch gut für solo sein.

Den Rest kannst vergessen, der ist voll von einer Gruppe abhängig und tut sich in Aion grundsätzlich schwerer, auch was den Erhalt von Tokens für erfolgreiche Festungsangriffe angeht.


----------



## xerkxes (25. Oktober 2009)

-


----------



## Zafric (25. Oktober 2009)

Als Anmerkung zur Klassenwahl: Als reiner CC wird immer Zauberer gesucht. In Gruppen ist Zauberer ein sehr willkommener Gast, auch wenn er mit zu den, wenn nicht die DMG Klasse gehört.

Diese Beobachtung beruht auf 41 und darunter, wenns net stimmt darüber, dann bitte sagen.
Aber bis dahin ist der Zauberer der CC schlechthin für Gruppen und du wirst kein Problem haben eine Gruppe zu finden. Wenn sie einen Zauberer haben, hast du halt nochmal richtig DMG oder zusätzlichen CC für größere Gruppen. 

Du kannst sehr sehr gut alleine spielen. Einziges Problem ist, wenn Asmos dir nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, aber das ist nunmal so. Aber sonst ist Zauberer alleine sehr gut, in Gruppen sehr beliebt. In Gefechten ein schnelles Opfer


----------



## Oimel (26. Oktober 2009)

Noch eine Frage (von nem Jäger Noob): Wie genau kittet man? Teste den Jäger jetzt einmal und bin lvl 10... da geht aber rein mit dem Bogen noch nix. Auch der Autoangriff scheint nicht zu funzen... Gibt es da Tips?

Und: Danke für alle Antworten. Werde jetzt mal Jäger, Assa und Zauberer auf 20 spielen und dann schauen.


----------



## Rygel (26. Oktober 2009)

Oimel schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage (von nem Jäger Noob): Wie genau kittet man? Teste den Jäger jetzt einmal und bin lvl 10... da geht aber rein mit dem Bogen noch nix. Auch der Autoangriff scheint nicht zu funzen... Gibt es da Tips?



dafür muss man kein spezialist sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! du hast auf lvl 10 zwei schüsse: einer verlangsamt den mob, der zweite macht DMG und dazu kommt der autoshot. 

1.) mob pullen mit verlangsamungsschuss
2.) rückwärts gehen
3.) dmg-schuss drauf
4.) autoshot aktivieren
5.) wenn der verlangsamungschuss wieder einsatzbereit ist: drauf
6.) dmg-shot
7.) auto-shot aktivieren
usw.

du bist also stets im rückwärtsgang und verlangsamst den feind. manche jäger gehen gegen ende des kampfes dann auch in den nahkampf über und machen den rest (waffenwechsel-button und dann mit den assasinen-skills). den autoshot muss man leider immer wieder manuell einschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. später setzt man den autoshot allerings eher selten rein und donnert stattdessen die spezialschüsse drauf.


----------



## Oimel (26. Oktober 2009)

ok, dann sind es jetzt noch mangelnde Skills die mir fehlen. Aber warum seh ich dann immer springende Jäger`?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (26. Oktober 2009)

das ist der sog. "jump shot". viel diskutiert und keiner weiß so recht ob das nun von NCS so gewünscht bzw. geduldet ist oder eine form von bugusing ist. hierbei wird, glaube ich, versucht den angriffsbonus des nach-vorne-gehen-beim-angriff auszunutzen, bricht aber scheinbar auch fähigkeiten ab oder ignoriert deren cooldowns. ich selbst nutzte das nicht, ist mir zu fummelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. das muss jemand anderes genauer erklären.

PS: die skills kann man ab lvl 10 in der hauptstadt beim klassenleher kaufen: "umschlingender schuss" (verlangsamt) und "heckenschuss" (DMG).


----------



## Oimel (26. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> das ist der sog. "jump shot". viel diskutiert und keiner weiß so recht ob das nun von NCS so gewünscht bzw. geduldet ist oder eine form von bugusing ist. hierbei wird, glaube ich, versucht den angriffsbonus des nach-vorne-gehen-beim-angriff auszunutzen, bricht aber scheinbar auch fähigkeiten ab oder ignoriert deren cooldowns. ich selbst nutzte das nicht, ist mir zu fummelig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, die hab ich, meinte nur das ich die beiden Skills recht wenig zum kitten fand. So ein Noob bin ich dann doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Springen muß ich mal testen. Gestern hab ich den Mob schneller mit den beiden Nahkampfwaffen als mit dem Bogen klein bekommen auf lvl 10. 

Danke!


----------



## Rygel (26. Oktober 2009)

Oimel schrieb:


> Ok, die hab ich, meinte nur das ich die beiden Skills recht wenig zum kitten fand. So ein Noob bin ich dann doch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ich glaube in den leveln 10 - 15 (?) klappt das mit dem nahkampf als unterstützung noch ganz gut, später braucht man es mMn nicht. ich bin mit der kiterei ganz gut klar gekommen ... auch wenn es natürlich manchmal nervt *G*


----------



## Vaedryn (26. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann dir den Kantor nur nahe legen , spiele auch sehr viel Solo und hatte noch nie wirklich Probleme . Der Schaden ist mit Krit steinen gut  und dank den Heals kannst auch Mobs machen die weit über deinem Lvl sind.


----------



## Eryas (26. Oktober 2009)

Also: beim Jumpshot kann man nur einen einzigen Skill benutzen, der keinen CD hat, soweit wurde das gefixed. 
In der Beta konnte man noch mehrere Skills hintereinander in einem Sprung einsetzen (da auch das CD ignorieren),
darauf bezieht sich auch das ganze Bug-using.
Das dient nur dazu, dass man während des Kitens nicht stehen bleiben muss und der Gegner nicht an einen rankommt,
man kann damit also aus vollem Lauf einfach schießen.

Das Kiten, wie Rygel es beschrieben hat, eignet sich meiner Meinung nach nur bis lvl25. Ausserdem sollte man nicht rückwärtslaufen, da 
man damit 70% weniger Schaden macht. Lieber umdrehen, vom Mob weglaufen, stehenbleiben und dann eine Fähigkeit aktivieren. Diese hat dann den 20% Schadensbonus vom Vorwärtslaufen.
Ab lvl25 machen 1.) die Autoshots zu wenig Schaden am Mob (so 2-3% maximal pro Schuss; sinkt, je höher man kommt) und 2.) hat
man jetzt genug Skills, um so zu kiten, wie ich es empfehlen würde:
1.)Mob anschießen und Rota solange fahren, bis es so ca. 8m weit weg ist
2.)das Mob im Kreis kiten (vorwärts laufen, also vom Mob weg) und es mit Jumpshots und Combos bearbeiten
3.)wenn das Mob aus dem verlangsamen rauskommt (meist 2-3sek. bevor der CD zuende ist) auf Abstand bleiben und warten, bis CD rdy ist
4.)wieder verlangsamen und weiter machen mit Schritt 2.) 
Dabei nutzt man den Bewegungs-Buff gut aus. Bei mir hat das Mob meistens schon nur noch die Hälfte der Hp, wenn es
ankommt und ist spätestens 2 Skills nach dem 2. Verlangsamen tot. So kommt man übrigens auch im PvP sehr gut zurecht.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Rygel (26. Oktober 2009)

danke fürs erklären, eryas. ich habe es selbst nicht mehr so genau zusammen bekommen (und habe auch in der OB zauberer gespielt).

so, jetzt muss ich mal weiter ausholen:
wenn das SO stimmt wie du das schreibst werde ich auf der stelle verrückt! dass bei mir die mobs mitunter länger dauern (und manchmal nicht) habe ich auf puren zufall zurück geführt. habe mich schon gefragt wie man als jäger, der ja sonst im rückwärtsgang unterwegs ist, den +10% dmg-bonus vom vorwärtsgehen bekommen soll. SO soll ich also meine kämpfe bestreiten? mit um die mobs herum hüpfen??? das kann doch so nicht gewollt sein! ich habe mir angewöhnt die schüsse, die man nur aus dem stand ausführen kann, abzufeuern während ich die vorwärts-taste (W) gedrückt halte. woran merkt man denn ob man den bonus bekommt bzw. vergurkt hat?


----------



## Eryas (26. Oktober 2009)

Sobald man sich in eine Richtung bewegt (ich glaub das war was mit 1sek),hat man so einen kleinen Pfeil auf dem Bildschirm, nahe am Char.
Wenn dieser Pfeil erscheint, hast du den Bewegungsbonus. Ob du den bekommst, merkst du daran, ob dein Schaden höher ist, als wenn du stehst,
sonst wüsste ich nicht, woran du ihn merken solltest.

Und was die Art zu kiten angeht, trifft ein Spruch gut zu:
Viele Wege führen zum Ziel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man kann kiten (oder auch nicht) wie man will, nur dass, was ich beschrieben habe, ist die Art, die MIR PERSÖNLICH am meisten liegt.
Probier's einfach mal aus und entscheide selbst, was dir besser gefällt (braucht aber etwas Übung).


----------



## Rygel (26. Oktober 2009)

thx again. ja, das muss ich wirklich mal näher beobachten und ausprobieren. melde mich sicher dann nochmal.
ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: so n käse kommt dabei raus wenn man sich ein pet sparen will! die spieler versuchen auf kuriose arten zu improvisieren! wenn hüpfen wirklich die effizienteste spielweise ist packe ich mir doch an den kopf (... und wende mich ggf. wieder der magischen fraktion zu).


----------



## Eryas (26. Oktober 2009)

Man muss ja nicht hüpfen, du kannst auch stehenbleiben und normal schießen.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Norjena (26. Oktober 2009)

Wer als Jäger nicht hüpft hat aber oft ziemlich gelitten, wer den "Jumpshot" nicht mag, sollte dieser Klasse eher fern bleiben.

Zudem bleibt zu sagen, wer nicht genug Zeit zur Gruppensuche hat, wird in Aion keinen Spaß haben, das Spiel definiert sich großteils nur über Zeit, habe aus ähnlichen Gründen selbst aufgehört.


----------



## Rygel (27. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wer als Jäger nicht hüpft hat aber oft ziemlich gelitten, wer den "Jumpshot" nicht mag, sollte dieser Klasse eher fern bleiben.


ich glaube ja nach wie vor, dass dies nicht die uns zugedachte spielweise ist. und ich komme im moment auch mit normalem kiten und ohne jumpshot ganz gut klar.


----------



## Pitchpaw (28. Oktober 2009)

naja ich sags mal so: ich regge im moment alle viertel bis halbe stunde mal, wenn mein mana alle ist und ansonsten bekomme ich von den meisten mobs keinen kratzer. ja ich benutze den jumpshot. neben mir hat ein anderer ranger die gleichen mobs geklöppelt, sie haben bei ihm länger gedauert und er ist auch ein paar mal gestorben. er hat keinen jumpshot benutzt.
nun darf sich jeder selbst überlegen, ob er er ein wenig hüpfen möchte oder zu stolz ist und sich lieber die castanimationen anschaut, denn mehr ist es nicht


----------



## RealHaspa (28. Oktober 2009)

Spiel einen Templar und glaub mir du wirst nie lange eine Gruppe SUCHEN müssen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _flo93_ (28. Oktober 2009)

der jump shot verhindert die animationen. so muss man bei spezialschüssen mit ner längeren animation nich auf einem fleck bleiben... (mein jäger is lvl 16^^)

btt: ich spiel beschwörer, und das geht eigentlich recht gut, sowohl solo als auch in ner gruppe.
inni gruppen finden sich auch schnell (zumindest war des bei mir so^^)


----------



## Metadron72 (29. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> das Spiel definiert sich großteils nur über Zeit, habe aus ähnlichen Gründen selbst aufgehört.



öhm, ja ? wie jedes mmorpg ?


----------



## Geige (29. Oktober 2009)

Du willst eine Klasse die Solo stark ist!?

Dann nimm nicht den Jäger, der ist mit abstand am unangenehmsten zu Leveln,
ich spiele z.Z einen Beschwörer und es ist der Himmel auf Erden mein Killspeed
ist Göttlich schnell und meine Pets sehen super aus, ich glaube ich bin verliebt!


----------



## Norjena (29. Oktober 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> öhm, ja ? wie jedes mmorpg ?



Nö, ich konnte in WoW Monatelang mit weniger Zeitaufwand raiden, erst seid Woltk zählt auch da nur noch die Zeit, zudem gibt es auch andere MMOs wie GW welche weniger Zeit bennätigen, oder wieder andere wie Warhammer, Hdro etc, alle sind weit weniger zeitlastig als Aion.


----------



## Virthu (30. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Du willst eine Klasse die Solo stark ist!?
> 
> Dann nimm nicht den Jäger, der ist mit abstand am unangenehmsten zu Leveln,
> ich spiele z.Z einen Beschwörer und es ist der Himmel auf Erden mein Killspeed
> ist Göttlich schnell und meine Pets sehen super aus, ich glaube ich bin verliebt!



25er jäger mit 100 kritischer trefferwertung und nichteinmal allen gesockelten slots. ich würde DEFINITIV nur auf solche leute hören.


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nö, ich konnte in WoW Monatelang mit weniger Zeitaufwand raiden, erst seid Woltk zählt auch da nur noch die Zeit, zudem gibt es auch andere MMOs wie GW welche weniger Zeit bennätigen, oder wieder andere wie Warhammer, Hdro etc, alle sind weit weniger zeitlastig als Aion.



das versteh ich nu nicht, redest du nur davon max lvl zu erreichen ? in gw "erfolgreich" ohne zeit, isn witz....
es gibt kein mmorpg wo erfolg nicht auch mit zeit verknüpft ist, und gw ganz ganz sicher schonmal gar nicht

wenn du es daran verknüpfst wie schnell man z.b. in guildwars "loslegen" kann, so können das alle anderen dann aber auch und somit definiert sich der erfolg darüber, wer "öfter" loslegen kann...womit wir wieder beim zeit thema sind

wow spiel ich btw auch seit beta und auch da war es schon immer zeit, wenn man "erfolg" haben wollte...ich kann mich sehr wohl an die 40er mc raids errinern und wenn dsa nicht erfolg über zeit war, dann weiss ichs auch nicht


----------



## Geige (30. Oktober 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> 25er jäger mit 100 kritischer trefferwertung und nichteinmal allen gesockelten slots. ich würde DEFINITIV nur auf solche leute hören.




Oh ein richtige cooler!

Wie du zweifellos an meiner Signatur erkannt hast habe ich auch eine Legion (Da treffen sich leute 
die sich Sympatisch sind und spielen zusammen, denk dir nicht wenn du es nicht kennst,
normalerweise werde keine Kiddys aufgenommen!), in welcher es hochlevlige Jäger gibt, welche
so ziemlich das gleiche sagen, auserdem bin ich fähig zu lesen, du weißt schon das was man in der ersten
Klasse lern, aber da warst du wahrs. mal wieder mit deinen "Homies chillen" und hab das auch in jedem Forum bestätigt bekommen!

Zu meinem Jäger, der wurde schon längere Zeit nichtmehr gespielt ob ich da alle Sockel voll hatte war mir egal
auserdem ist Trefferwertung ziemlich egal, ich hab glaube ich noch nie einen Mob verfehlt!

Wer behauptet der Jäger sei einfach zu Leveln, der hat ihn noch nie gespielt!


----------



## Zafric (31. Oktober 2009)

Und wer meint, dass es so unangenehm ist einen Jäger zu spielen, der hat wahrscheinlich noch nie Elite gekitet. Ich wünschte, dass du, Geige, dir mal nen Templer oder nen Kleriker hochspielst und dann mal solo grinden gehst. (Hier im Thread gings um Solo). 

Wenn du mir dann erzählst, dass das toller ist als mit dem Jäger, dann stimmt irgendwas net bei dir. Deine "Homie Chillen" flames, kannste dir übrigens sparen, er hat nur gesagt, was ihm aufgefallen ist. Und wenn einer Tips zu einer Klasse gibt, aber selbst total verkorksten Char hat, dann kann man sein Urteilsvermögen hinsichtlich dieser Klasse wohl mal anzweifeln.


----------



## Norjena (31. Oktober 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> das versteh ich nu nicht, redest du nur davon max lvl zu erreichen ? in gw "erfolgreich" ohne zeit, isn witz....
> es gibt kein mmorpg wo erfolg nicht auch mit zeit verknüpft ist, und gw ganz ganz sicher schonmal gar nicht
> wenn du es daran verknüpfst wie schnell man z.b. in guildwars "loslegen" kann, so können das alle anderen dann aber auch und somit definiert sich der erfolg darüber, wer "öfter" loslegen kann...womit wir wieder beim zeit thema sind
> wow spiel ich btw auch seit beta und auch da war es schon immer zeit, wenn man "erfolg" haben wollte...ich kann mich sehr wohl an die 40er mc raids errinern und wenn dsa nicht erfolg über zeit war, dann weiss ichs auch nicht



Erfolg in GW hängt sicherlich nicht primär an der Zeit, ich kann viele Stunden spielen, wenn ich nicht gut spiele schaffe ich trotzdem nichts, umgekehrt geht jedoch schon einiges (einiges, nicht alles).

Und in WoW TBC war raiden zwar durchaus Zeitintensiv, aber es war kein Vergleich zum jetzigen Aion, und ich denke einfach das Sunwell fast clear (M´uru ging grade so, KJ nicht), vor dem großen Nerf (der dicke Patch vor Woltk) nicht schlecht ist.

In Aion zählt aber im Moment nichts, außer der investierten Zeit, in Massenraids mitlaufen kann jeder, es kommt nur darauf an wie lange jemand mitlaufen kann. Und genau darauf ziele ich ab, im Moment spiele ich auch gar kein MMO mehr, da ich nähmlich noch weniger Zeit habe.


----------



## Geige (1. November 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Und wenn einer Tips zu einer Klasse gibt, aber selbst total verkorksten Char hat, dann kann man sein Urteilsvermögen hinsichtlich dieser Klasse wohl mal anzweifeln.



Ich bin immer offen für "Tipps für meine Klasse", aber ein flame gegen meine Klasse,
der 1. zum Teil falsch war, was Trefferwertung betraf und 2. ich schon sagte, das
ich nicht alle Sockel nutzte, weil ich nicht genug Crit Steine besaß und für Level 20
Teile welche kaufen ist wohl auch nicht so toll!

Mit Templer und klerik ahst du wohl recht, die leveln sich noch unangenehmer,
aber ich habe ja auch nur gesagt, dass es nicht stimmt, dass Jäger die am "einfachst"
zu Levelnde Klasse ist nicht, dass er die am "schwierig" zu levelnste Klasse ist, da besteht ein
unterschied, also bitte ncohmal genau lesen, bevor man hier anfeindungen macht!


----------



## Pitchpaw (2. November 2009)

ich persönlich finde den ranger sehr angenehm zu leveln. ich habe keine downtimes, die mobs gehen gut down und man ist immer in bewegung. finde ich alles sehr angenehm. je nachdem welche klasse einem liegt hängt die levelerfahrung 
ab.
man kann das also denke ich wieder nicht so leicht pauschalisieren. jeder spielt anders.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (3. November 2009)

Pitchpaw schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde den ranger sehr angenehm zu leveln. ich habe keine downtimes, die mobs gehen gut down und man ist immer in bewegung. finde ich alles sehr angenehm. je nachdem welche klasse einem liegt hängt die levelerfahrung
> ab.
> man kann das also denke ich wieder nicht so leicht pauschalisieren. jeder spielt anders.



welches level bist du das du keine downtime hast? zumindest nach xx mobs muss ich mana reggen.. man hat mit keiner klasse downtimes wenn man ständig pot´s schluckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man hat im vergleich zu anderen klassen zb nahkämpfer oder zauberern mit ihrem hohen verbrauch weniger downtime aber das du keine hast ist/wäre ohne pot´s blödsinn


----------



## Pitchpaw (5. November 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> welches level bist du das du keine downtime hast? zumindest nach xx mobs muss ich mana reggen.. man hat mit keiner klasse downtimes wenn man ständig pot´s schluckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab den beitrag auf lv 26 geschrieben, bin nun 32 und kann mir heraussuchen, ob ich mich nach 12-13 mobs kurz setze oder nen pot nehm. ich nehme meistens pots, sind relativ günstig. aber man kann auch elitemobs oder gegner, die bis zu 5 level über einem sind problemlos legen, da man keinen schaden reinbekommt


----------



## Arino (30. November 2009)

der ranger hört sich ja recht nett an. hab mir gestern auch einen gemacht und nun lvl 11 ^^
von diesem vorwärtsbonus habe ich bisher noch nichts gehört.. werde ich heut abend doch mal antesten =)

habe nen 32er gladi der leider selten ne ft grp bekommt, da kromede überflutet ist von gladis ;-)
daher hat mir der ranger schon spaß gemacht


----------

